# Normal Levels, Still have symptons



## Kiddlebit7 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi all;
I was diagnosed with Hyperthyroidism and Graves a few years ago. Have been on 20mg of Methimazole and leveled out. Back in August, I swung from being hyper to hypo. So I stopped my meds and had 2 blissful months of feeling downright happy. A few weeks ago, my symptoms of anxiety started to creep back, but my TSH level is normal. I'm trying to keep active and cheerful, but the anxiety is really overwhelming at times.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kiddlebit7 said:


> Hi all;
> I was diagnosed with Hyperthyroidism and Graves a few years ago. Have been on 20mg of Methimazole and leveled out. Back in August, I swung from being hyper to hypo. So I stopped my meds and had 2 blissful months of feeling downright happy. A few weeks ago, my symptoms of anxiety started to creep back, but my TSH level is normal. I'm trying to keep active and cheerful, but the anxiety is really overwhelming at times.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Hi, I missed this post for some reason. Are you under a doctor's care at this time? Have you had Free T3 and Free T4 recently which you should do and if so, could you post them here w/ the ranges? What was your TSH?


----------

